# Chorale



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

As tomorrow is Ascension Day, I thought this might be a good opportunity to share with you a little four-part chorale that I wrote. Please enjoy! 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwkoxIOqnQACTERubDhvSDdvTVk/view?usp=sharing


----------

